# Benutzer login logout in WinCC 7.1



## nikkemil (24 September 2010)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich möchte gerne in eine Visu, mehrere verschiedene Benutzerrechte anlegen. Nur mein Problem ist erstmal, wie kann ich ein Benutzer an-abmelden bzw. Benutzerwechsel. Wenn mir da jemand helfen, das wäre super. Und wenn´s irgendwie möglich sein ohne Scripte.

Ich danke schon mal alle


----------



## virtualdirk (25 September 2010)

Hallo,

wenn Du ganz ohne Scripte arbeiten willst bleibt Dir meiner Ansicht nach nur der Weg über die Hotkeys. Die kannst Du im WinCC-Explorer im Menü "Bearbeiten"->"Eigenschaften" einstellen.
Dort ist im Reiter Hotkeys schon ein Login und Logout anglegt da kannst Du Dir dann eine Tastenkombination ausdenken um diese Funktionen zu steuern. Z.B. [STRG]+[L] für Login und [STRG]+[O] für Logout.

Das Script für das über einen zusätzlichen Button zu Steuern ist allerdings ziemlich kurz und auch auf den Support-Seiten von Siemens immer wieder zu finden. Brauchst Du nur zu kopieren.

Ich hoffe das hilft Dir ein wenig.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## nikkemil (25 September 2010)

Hallo,

ich danke dir schon mal für die tolle Hilfe 
Gibt es denn auch noch eine Möglichkeit den angemeldeten Benutzer anzuzeigen. Ich denke da an Klartext oder so 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## virtualdirk (26 September 2010)

Hallo,

der aktuelle Benutzer steht in der Internen Variable "@CurrentUser" als Klartext kannst du direkt an ein EA-Feld oder an einen statischen Text dranhängen

Gruß Dirk


----------



## nikkemil (27 September 2010)

Herzlichen Dank für die Info::

Hat alles geklappt


----------

